# Rocko can't get up on the ramps on condo cage.



## SablePoint (Nov 14, 2012)

I bought a nice condo cage for Rocko, but he can't climb up the ramps. It's carpeted, but he can't get any grip on it. When he tries to climb them, he slips off. Any ideas to make the ramps more easier for him to climb? I paid a lot of money(I'm almost bankrupt) for this cage and I don't want to toss it out and he has to go back in his smaller cage! He doesn't get much exercise cause when he's in the yard the dog chases him and he runs like a wild rabbit(he ran into the fence one time), even though the dog is very nice to him and intentions is not to harm, but play, and of course the new rule in the house - no more bunnies running loose!


----------



## FallenRabbit (Nov 14, 2012)

Can I see a picture of the cage? It would help me have a better visual. 

Does he try to go up it or can't go up it? It sounds to me like he doesn't want to...


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 14, 2012)

It's hard to tell without seeing it & him together. I can't picture carpeting a rabbit would slip off of.

Can you make the ramps less steep? Do they need to be wider for your rabbit?


----------



## SablePoint (Nov 14, 2012)

They're perfect size for him. He's not reluctant. I really think he wants to enjoy his new space. When he climbs on them, he loses grip and slides down. I put him on the top ramp(there's a another door for that area) and goes down the ramp, he slides down.

It's nighttime here. I'm going to need to wait tomorrow to take a picture when it's day time, because the rooms in the house require extra lighting for my cam to takes accurate pics.


----------



## SablePoint (Nov 19, 2012)

Sorry for ignoring this topic, but he finally hops up it! I saw his first time too! I was eating something and he really wanted it. He prefers the bottom more though.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 20, 2012)

my Gaz didn't use the levels at first... then I started putting extra pellets up there for Nala, since Gaz was on the chubby side. next thing I knew, Gaz was up on the third floor nomming pellets. she still didn't use the levels very much, so I tried walking her up and down them to show her. when I got done, Nala looked at Gaz, hopped slowly to the top, turned around, hopped down and looked at Gaz again... then they did it together 

once Gaz had a week or two to get used to the levels, I started routinely finding her on the top floor.


----------



## tamsin (Nov 20, 2012)

Add some battens to the ramp, just something like half inch square beading nailed at 4" spacing should give him a little more grip.


----------

